# Should I stay or should I go?



## BillRE201

Hi

I've been offered a job by a large English Conversation School in Japan that's starting in early February 2012 and I'm just not sure whether I should now go or not.

Background: 

I had a stint in Japan in the mid-late 90s and enjoyed it very much and for some reason, recently over the last 9 months, I've had this urge to return so I applied to a conversation school. 

In truth, I don't really want to teach English again but see the Eikaiwa ticket purely as a means to get over to Japan and hopefully find a better job using Japanese and other skills I've gained whilst working at companies in London. 

The other option, I think, would be to hold fire and apply to Japanese companies here in London and, perhaps, at some point in the future get a posting in Tokyo or elsewhere in Japan.

Any ideas on what I should do??

Your advice is really much appreciated.

Best regards
John


----------



## GeorgefromBG

Go now with the teaching job, work several months and then start searching for the job that will suit you best. I'm not native English so I'm stuck with trying to find a job other than teaching, and that has been difficult for now. But if I was a native English speaker that's what I would have done.

About your second option, applying overseas is more difficult, as I have been doing it for the past several months and no one is hiring me for now. I suspect it is becouse they can't interview me properly (only phone, webcam for me). Actually being there is very important imo.
That's why I'm thinking of buying a plane ticket and going to try onsite jobhunt, but that's another story.
Anyway good luck mate!


----------



## Rube

I'd just do it.


----------



## Guest

I agree with Rube and George, just do it, the opportunity might not present itself again.


----------



## BillRE201

*Thanks for your thoughts*

Hi

Thanks for your thoughts about this question- I'll take them into consideration. 

I'm really dithering on whether to go or not- I've got about a week or so to decide, so I need to get my act together.

Anyway, best wishes


----------



## Kathrinjapan

Get your act together and come! In agreement with the others.


----------



## expatriotically

It's quite easy to land a job once you're actually in country. Most employers (big eikaiwas) usually prefer candidates to have a university degree. Also there are so many ways to study Japanese here, too. Good luck.


----------



## flennyz

Take the job and get out there. I arrived on a one-way ticket without a job albeit some years ago and managed to cobble something together within a week.

Once you are there you will find doors opening left and right as a skilled foreigner. So many opportunities. Very jealous, have a great time!


----------



## GeorgefromBG

flennyz said:


> Take the job and get out there. I arrived on a one-way ticket without a job albeit some years ago and managed to cobble something together within a week.
> 
> Once you are there you will find doors opening left and right as a skilled foreigner. So many opportunities. Very jealous, have a great time!


I hear there aren't so many opportunities like those these days. I'm thinking of doing the same thing as you, but a lot of people are telling me not to. Please let me know what kind of work did you find within a week?


----------



## flennyz

I found work as an English teacher and an evening job in a bar. I met a Japanese guy at an interview I had a few days after I arrived and he knew a girl from the same area of England as me and she got me the job. I also met friends of hers at the bar who had jobs they were finishing, teaching privates and I took those over, one for the holidays who later took me on permanently and then one for a girl who had left. I also did TOEFL exam administration in the university through another guy I met in the first month I was there.

The second time I went I didn't have a job to go, I nearly had a job to go to and I had a telephone interview but I messed up and it went pear-shaped but I had friends I could stay with. I managed to get a good job within a month with a company specialising in business English. 

The expat community in osaka was fantastic, it has changed over the years though but you meet people doing all kind of things - entertainers, utility workers, bar/club owners, professors, pastors, IT to name a few...

Tokyo is a different animal altogether. What about the JET program if you are English?


----------



## GeorgefromBG

Thanks for your story mate. I guess if I meet the right people, some doors might open to me.
Unfotunately I'm not English... teaching is out of the question.


----------



## Guest

So what you're not English! I'm not either. GABA hires people whose second language is English, so do other places. I know of a man from Belgium who was hired to teach English in a public school in his 40's! outside of Tokyo would be a better chance, though. Don't restrict yourself, as long as you have native English fluency you might be able to land a job here in Japan. Right now is a good time, lots of schools are looking to hire teacher either for now as in the case of Conversation schools or for the next school year as in international and public schools. Don't give up, gunbar yo!


----------

